# Waterproofing transition from wall to tub with no flange



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Depending on what you intend to use for waterproofing...If it's going to be normal building paper as a vapor barrier I would take my time and use contact cement or similar to glue the paper to the tub where it meets the framing. Take care to leave enough slack so that when you set the cement board down, it doesn't tear the paper. You can cut off the excess paper after you install the cement board. I would then seal the joint between cement board and tub with silicone caulk before installing tile.

If you are going to use Kerdi, I would do the same thing with it except it goes on OVER the cement board. I would still caulk the cement board first, then glue the Kerdi to the tub with contact cement...then caulk the tile to the tub....keep on top of the tile caulking for the rest of your life.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

> keep on top of the tile caulking for the rest of your life.


Without a flange, this is the key.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Purchase a flange kit

Most tub manufacturers make them for situations like this


----------



## Big John (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Thanks for the suggestions. I sure do appreciate it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Big John,

Look into what Chris Johnson suggested: *Optional Tile Flange Kit* for tubs.

Try this: http://jacuzzi.com/home.php

See Diagram on Page 9 of 32, RIGHT side schematic (PDF file): http://www.jacuzzi.com/pdf/ASTERIA.PDF


----------

